# walmart bid



## jfjcontracting

*walmart*

Has anyone worked for walmart. I currently gave them a bid and was wondering if they are good payers and or good to work for?

thanks


----------



## hotshot4819

yes, i have two walmarts. great payers, always on time, and unless you have a manager that is known to complain they usually let you do you thing. i do a complete service for them. plowing, mowing, sweeping year round. i personally love installements over 12 months, i have a steady gauranteed income for a year, and if they continue to sign with you there will never be a lapse in payment.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Ive never personally been contracted with them but plowed a few Walmarts under another guy for 2 years. From what i understand they were a great account. Considering he had a $250,000 contract with them the got exactly what they expected but werent jerks about it. The only no no was sand, all the lots had to be salt only. 
Like he said good management will make it good or bad.


----------



## cet

If you are going to give an all in price you are going to need averages for at least 5 years and then add a few events to that. You might also plow more then once in a heavy event.

If you are not confident you might want to start with something smaller.


----------



## hotshot4819

wow 250,000 contract, shoot mine aint nearly that, and trust me i didnt low ball, i barly got the contract the first year. either yours out there are alot bigger, or they are just willing to spend the money


----------



## forestfireguy

We had one walmart last season, it was woth a little shy of 100 thousand. It was a nice contract, hopefully we will have it again. Walmart changed the way they handle contractors last year from what I hear. You have to get on their approved vendor list, they will not sign a contract, at least the store we had wouldn't. We are bidding 2 additional WM locations for this coming season, I guess we'll see.


----------



## jfjcontracting

my proposal was around 25k parking lot was not real big though.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

hotshot4819;401654 said:


> wow 250,000 contract, shoot mine aint nearly that, and trust me i didnt low ball, i barly got the contract the first year. either yours out there are alot bigger, or they are just willing to spend the money


It was for 4 stores.


----------



## jfjcontracting

I think i will feel comfortable granted that our shop and machines are located right next door the the walmart.


----------



## jfjcontracting

That price sounds about right 25k per store give or take some


----------



## SNOWLORD

$25000 for a walmart for one complete snow season. I tell you what if anyone wants to relocate to MN I will have you plow several of those at $25000 a crack unbelievable


----------



## 06HD BOSS

jfjcontracting;401699 said:


> That price sounds about right 25k per store give or take some


If your talking about the $250,000 price i said for 4 stores it equals more like $62k and change each


----------



## hotshot4819

correct, mine is around 100k for a full year mow,plow,sweep. mowing isnt much and is every other week. sweeping is 7 days a week, roughly 30 mins a night. i got 2 walmarts, so im not complaining


----------



## BowTieDmax

Do these season prices you guys are talking about include salting also?


----------



## 06HD BOSS

BowTieDmax;402245 said:


> Do these season prices you guys are talking about include salting also?


Plowing salting and front walks.


----------



## jfjcontracting

Salting is not in that price, just a seasonal rate to move snow


----------



## Bporter

Can anyone tell me who to contact for walmart We have Two going in about 7min. from each other and I would love to put my to sence in. Who do i need to contact?
Thanks.
Brian 
Reliable Snow Removal


----------



## jfjcontracting

Go in the store and talk to the store manager. That is how i get most of my leads to bid on some of my parking lots.


----------



## Bporter

what if the stores aren't complety built yet do i want to talk to the contractor or call corperate.


----------



## hotshot4819

you can call corp. ive never had to do this myself because i had the one in my town, and then when the other one was built a few towns over, they actually called my towns walart to get my number.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bporter;402850 said:


> what if the stores aren't complety built yet do i want to talk to the contractor or call corperate.


Go to one down the street, they usually have the same district manager.


----------



## CNY Plow

*additional wal-mart question*

I've never bid one of these type accounts - so bear wilth my ignorance.
Do they have their own contract/agreement forms, specifically liability clauses?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CNY Plow;407634 said:


> I've never bid one of these type accounts - so bear wilth my ignorance.
> Do they have their own contract/agreement forms, specifically liability clauses?


The lawn maintenance bids I've filled out have been anywhere from 7-14 pages, dependant on the type of store. Some haven't had irrigation, other factors.


----------



## BREAULT69

I do a Supercenter in a small Kansas town. Getting approved as a vendor was time consuming but worth it. Seems like they change the process every year. I think it's all about the store manager. Ours wants a safe (clean) parking lot, including the areas the vendors use to unload. I submitted a rate sheet with all our equipment per hour. Sending back an e-mail constitutes a contract based on a scope of work document the store manager sends in. We had to go up to $2 million Ins. minimum, work comp. & $500k on the trucks minimum. These costs are factored in to our hourly rate. They have always paid in a timely manner. It's nice to have a customer that worries more about a safe parking lot instead of how much it will cost. One slip/fall injury can add up to tens if not hundreds of thousands of dollars ! Walmart is probably self insured so they can pay for a clean lot, or they can pay legal/medical settlement fees. We do the lot, sidewalks, mag/chlor de-icer, and gravel the steep entrances and loading dock. The fine print says 2 inches but the manager has the final say and he says " whenever it gets slick, get it off. I don't tell you how to do snow removal, you don't tell me how to run the store". Very good guy, makes all the difference. I'm sure there's some elderly people out there WITHOUT broken bones due to his insisting on a clean / dry parking lot whenever possible. Also good business decision, in our small town everyone knows Walmart will always be accessible, no matter what the weather, we even plow the city connecting streets if not done yet. We also submit very detailed invoices. This justifies the billing amount as well as providing ammunition for any potential lawsuits. You can never have too much documentation. We do about 20 commercial accounts with as many as 40 with a big snow (I have the biggest equipment in the area) and Walmart is my best account. As an added note, these stores are 24 hr. with constant traffic. In my opinion trucks will not do a satisfactory job since the snow is being constantly packed. We use a large loader with a plow attached to the bucket. With downforce this thing goes to bare pavement no matter how packed. The trucks just bounce over it. That was more than 2 cents worth, but I didn't have any change.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

How can one become a registered vendor


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dfdsuperduty;488235 said:


> How can one become a registered vendor


Get a contract with them, and you HAVE to become a registered vendor. Once you're a vendor, you're always in, because it's a decent amount of paperwork.

I find the managers want to keep the same company, at least the ones I deal with.

Which reminds me, I'd better start calling about the lawn care contract tomorrow..... after all, it's supposed to be a high of 5 above zero tomorrow.... get them thinking about summer, not the cold.


----------



## BREAULT69

Can you guys that are doing the summer work for big blue give me a quick rundown on what all you do, mowing, trimming, etc. - how often ? how do you charge, hourly, per service, seasonal price ? I'm thinking of bidding on the store I do snow removal for. I became a vendor by having the store manager contact Bentonville vendor relations, they sent me an e-mail with instructions and a link to start the whole process. It did seem to be more complicated than needed but that's how big companies work. They will ask for tax#, verify us citizenship for you and any employees or subs, verify min. Ins. levels (mine was 2 mil gen liability, 500k on vehicles, work comp. The Ins. had to list W/M as a coinsured which makes it fairly expensive ($2k for the gen liability & $700/yr each vehicle (truck). Work comp runs about $1000.00 yr) and i've never had a claim on any of them. There is also a scope of work document the manager and I wrote up and submitted with a rate sheet attachment. We included the ability to adjust rates due to fuel cost and de-icer cost (very nice to have).My store manager was extremely helpful in the process, I think that's the key. He said his worst nightmare is to show up at 6:00am and see his parking lot under a foot of snow. My experience is if you treat them right they don't even consider other bidders. We do a good job and charge for it. We don't pad hours or gouge in any way. The rates I submitted are adequate enough so there is no need. Also our store loves to have a dedicated unit for the property, and we also bring in more depending on the snow. We once brought in a 400hp ag 4x4 with a 16' plow, the manager came over to me and said " that's the biggest thing I've ever seen, bet it's costing me alot of money isn't it?" I said yes I'm afraid it is. As we just had a 12" snowfall he replied " I don't care, I really like that thing !" That was the only time he ever just stood around and watched us, he looked like a little kid with a big smile the whole time. With that, a loader, a skid steer, 2 blowers, and 2 truck plows running all at once, we were the best show in town. It's a pretty boring town.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wal-Mart will have a general contract that they'll want you to sign for the lawn work.

Depending on the store and the property surrounding it, you can "x" out different areas, or add things.

I was doing one for multiple years that had broken irrigation before I acquired it. I said I'll only sign the contract if we "x" out the part about the irrigation.

I do another one now that's been converted from a Home Town Store to a SuperCenter, and have been doing time and materials for the last 3 years, since each week there's parts that were taken away, and then other parts added.

Some managers will want to pay you 12 months out of the year for the lawn work, since that's what the contract states. I always argue why do they want to pay for lawn work when they have a snow bill too?? That usually gets it to where I get paid in 6 equal payments.


----------



## BREAULT69

Thanks for the info. I talked to the manager today and he definitely wants me to take a hard look at doing the lawn/landscape maintenance. They've been having a company 70 miles away taking care of it and he said they've had several people complain as to why they are not using a local contractor. The reason was no one here carries the minimum insurance levels they require which is not a problem for me. Now I just have to figure out a bid or an hourly rate if they want time/material invoicing. Thanks again.


----------



## qualitylawncare

We do 3 walmart stores..

fill this out, print it, and mail it to corp.

this is the new way to get approved. you can no longer go through a store manager. corp. handles everything

http://www.walmartstores.com/Files/service_app.pdf


----------



## guff1972

If you need any help bidding on the landscape/lawncare let me know. I live in McPherson and do alot of work in the lawn and landscape business. I sub contract for a guy in town here and help push snow at Walmart with his crew..He is always haveing trouble with the Manager here not wanting a complete job done and not wanting to spend money.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitylawncare;503978 said:


> We do 3 walmart stores..
> 
> fill this out, print it, and mail it to corp.
> 
> this is the new way to get approved. you can no longer go through a store manager. corp. handles everything
> 
> http://www.walmartstores.com/Files/service_app.pdf


Not entirely true.

I've been doing Wal-Marts for 10 years now... I've never seen that sheet that you've linked too.


----------



## IMoLwnz.com

What is the best way to approach getting into walmart? I have started this but have not gotten to the person I need. It was fairly late last year so I did not push. I do want to work on getting info on walmart and try to see if It will work out for me. I do have extra guys in the winter for loader and plowing (work comp and such) but they are not regular employees, How do you list # of employees?

Thanks


----------



## qualitylawncare

LwnmwrMan22;504787 said:


> Not entirely true.
> 
> I've been doing Wal-Marts for 10 years now... I've never seen that sheet that you've linked too.


If you're already in with them, you're already an approved vendor..

so there wouldn't be any reason for you to register lol :waving:


----------



## BREAULT69

guff1972;504782 said:


> If you need any help bidding on the landscape/lawncare let me know. I live in McPherson and do alot of work in the lawn and landscape business. I sub contract for a guy in town here and help push snow at Walmart with his crew..He is always haveing trouble with the Manager here not wanting a complete job done and not wanting to spend money.


I might have some questions for ya on the lawncare. It's strange a company as big as Walmart doesn't have a standard level of snow/ice removal for all stores. The manager of the store here has told me he's had his ass chewed several times for what he spends on it and he holds his ground. Upper management told him he has the highest snow removal cost in the area. He told them he probably has the safest parking lot in the area too. And I do not overcharge or add time to them, It just takes alot to clean a 24hr business and clean it well. We basically have to clean 1/3 of the lot one stall at a time as the die hard customers come and go, pile all the main lot snow in one area, maintain the isles, entrances, loading dock and fire exits during the storm, apply gravel and deicer in appropriate areas and return to deslush and replow drifted areas. Add in the crazy tree islands, cart stalls etc. and it all adds up. Any manager that thinks he's gonna get a clean lot for $1200.00(what they told our store they should be spending per event!) is not very bright.


----------



## guff1972

BREAULT69;505871 said:


> I might have some questions for ya on the lawncare. It's strange a company as big as Walmart doesn't have a standard level of snow/ice removal for all stores. The manager of the store here has told me he's had his ass chewed several times for what he spends on it and he holds his ground. Upper management told him he has the highest snow removal cost in the area. He told them he probably has the safest parking lot in the area too. And I do not overcharge or add time to them, It just takes alot to clean a 24hr business and clean it well. We basically have to clean 1/3 of the lot one stall at a time as the die hard customers come and go, pile all the main lot snow in one area, maintain the isles, entrances, loading dock and fire exits during the storm, apply gravel and deicer in appropriate areas and return to deslush and replow drifted areas. Add in the crazy tree islands, cart stalls etc. and it all adds up. Any manager that thinks he's gonna get a clean lot for $1200.00(what they told our store they should be spending per event!) is not very bright.


Just give me a shout if ya need some help bidding on the walmart, i could run up there some weekend and give ya a hand.


----------



## RSK

Hi Everyone

I have a ?? for all you guys that plow for walmart. I have sent them letters in the mail and sent them emails but no one will get back to me on the plowing or the lawn care. What is the best way to find out when to bid on them? There are four walmarts and two sams around me and I would like to bid them. each lot is about 50 to 60 acres. any info will help thanks :waving:


----------



## DugHD

I have also done WMarts, and I believe now the vendor number is only good for 6 months from your last check.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DugHD;534716 said:


> I have also done WMarts, and I believe now the vendor number is only good for 6 months from your last check.


That's not what I was told from the manager of the Wal-Mart we do the lawn care for.

She said once we're in, we're in.

I believe what you're referring to is that Wal-Mart has gone pretty much totally electronic with alot of their paperwork directly with the corporate office, so the vendors that haven't had contact in the last 6 months, the system is probably set up to purge those vendors.

As for RSK.... man, get off your butt. Walk in the store. Ask for the manager. If the manager isn't available, say "okay, thank you, I'll stop back".

I find that most places where you send a letter, it usually just ends up in the file cabinet, the round one at the end of the desk.


----------



## procut1

qualitylawncare;503978 said:


> We do 3 walmart stores..
> 
> fill this out, print it, and mail it to corp.
> 
> this is the new way to get approved. you can no longer go through a store manager. corp. handles everything
> 
> http://www.walmartstores.com/Files/service_app.pdf


Everything on there seems reasonable except the "financial statement"

I wouldnt be listing that.


----------



## powerjoke

you don't have to be a registered vender! 

i am not and have worked for them for year's

NOT ALL STORES ARE CORPORATE OWNED!! so talk to youre store before you get to carried away! 

RICK


----------



## hickslawns

RSK- 50-60 acres each? Get your wheel out buddy. Unless there are 4-6 distribution centers, I doubt they are parking lots that large. 5-6acres maybe. 10 acres possibly. 50-60acres I am guessing you tell your wife 6 inches is. . . nevermind. Good luck. 

lwnmwrman22- That is what I thought after many years of working with them until a few months ago. They will make it your way sooner or later. They are changing. 

For all those subcontracting work for plowing, have any of you read the contract about no subcontractors without approval? What did they say?


----------



## purpleranger519

forestfireguy;401681 said:


> We had one walmart last season, it was woth a little shy of 100 thousand. It was a nice contract, hopefully we will have it again. Walmart changed the way they handle contractors last year from what I hear. You have to get on their approved vendor list, they will not sign a contract, at least the store we had wouldn't. We are bidding 2 additional WM locations for this coming season, I guess we'll see.


If it's corporate owned the application process is way different. If not you just go through the store manager I assume. I won't work without MY contract signed. I explained that to them and they signed it. Just had to send it to corporate. I did Walmart and Sam's here for 2 years then they went with someone else for this last year They had no clue and were way over their head with the job. Walmart called me half way through this winter and wanted a proposal for next winter. Found out I got it last week. They have always paid well and let me do my own thing. Had one issue with a new manager and that was it for me. He didnt last long and they have another new one which seems like he will be ok. I leave most of the equipment we use there too, which is nice. If something gets stolen, it's on camera so I dont worry.


----------



## RSK

hickslawns;543112 said:


> RSK- 50-60 acres each? Get your wheel out buddy. Unless there are 4-6 distribution centers, I doubt they are parking lots that large. 5-6acres maybe. 10 acres possibly. 50-60acres I am guessing you tell your wife 6 inches is. . . nevermind. Good luck.
> 
> lwnmwrman22- That is what I thought after many years of working with them until a few months ago. They will make it your way sooner or later. They are changing.
> 
> For all those subcontracting work for plowing, have any of you read the contract about no subcontractors without approval? What did they say?


funny I will get you pic of them this one is at least 30acres how big is a acre to you


----------



## purpleranger519

RSK;543903 said:


> funny I will get you pic of them this one is at least 30acres how big is a acre to you


30 acres is 20 acres shy of the first estimate. The one I will be doing again is a Supercenter Walmart and Sam's Club right next door. Combined I would need to take really, really long measuruments to get 20 acres. I just dont see a 30 acre parking lot being possible. Maybe this is a mall your looking at.


----------

